# Katy Perry on Seaseme Street



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Man I've not seen Seseme Street in many decades. Just heard on Q107 FM radio a chat about Kathy Perry and Elmo. Naturally curious I googled it and ended up finding a video of it.






Dunno.. I found it rather cute and adorable with the lyrics mixed around to a song I enjoyed. Tho it seems there is out cry over the way Kathy was dressed. I didn't really notice that till I watched it a second time. Having not seen Seseme Street in such a long time I was also checking out the backgrounds in the video to see there was any hidden things and such.

If you've not seen her video beforeof her original song here itis.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Oh, so she's the one who sing this song. I always heard it over the radio but have no idea who sing it. Nice to put a face to the name and a name to the song.
I like the both video.
You know, alot of parents would make a big stink about the dress. But I can tell you that to an innocent child. It's nothing. It's those who sin that can't stand the corruption.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice Sesame Street remix.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for posting Aqua....although its already been deleted by the owner! LOL

OH well....I'll have to try to find later. 

BTW....its Katy not Kathy. Not sure if that was a typo.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

For the one that was removed.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Chris!! Really didn't think the dress was that bad. Not anything worse then what you might find on any other channel on TV.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Man I love those cruiser bikes she's on. Mmmmmmmm classic goodness. Bikey prons > LOL Wonder if they're Shwinns,

ROtFL... http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0AL-wOGVntg (warning explicit lyrics but fuuuny)





 PG video. Nice lip semi timing.

Hehe muppets music videos r0x0rz m4|-| 50[|<0rz.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Thanks for posting Aqua....although its already been deleted by the owner! LOL
> 
> OH well....I'll have to try to find later.
> 
> BTW....its Katy not Kathy. Not sure if that was a typo.


Yah it was a typo. I often get the 'h' in there when I type that name. Crap.. just checked and yah the video is gone.  I was going to keepvid.com it as often a lot of good stuff on Youtube gets pulled (mostly cause of WMG heard a time song clip or something and pulled the whole video grrrrr) and share it later. Well something that awesome IMHO will get mirrored. Tho I like the original song more but I found the other one just a uber cute and adorable take on that song. Not really a Katy Perry fan but some songs seem good and some people played some good cover songs which I found by random so that's how I found the original videos.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Also spotlight on an awesome cover song done by this girl. Holy curls Batman!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Kids don't see anything sexual about breasts. If they're thinking anything about them, it's probably "MILK!"

Ugh. Ridiculous adults.


----------

